# Urgently Req English Teachers for Saudi



## Zane Lambert (May 12, 2008)

Hello everyone. I need your urgent help please...

Do you know of any unemployed English Teachers from South Africa, UK, USA, New Zealand or Australia? Or any teachers whose contracts are ending soon?

A project I am currently involved in URGENTLY requires 40 (preferably single) English Teachers for Saudi Arabia. (Regretfully no Indians will be considered)

The most important requirement is that they be English speaking with good, ‘proper’, internationally accepted English accents and have a teaching degree or BA (or equivalent) with at least 3 years teaching experience. I have attached a basic outline below of what is required. Please read through.

They can send a short 2 page CV to me at the following mail address:
english teachers in saudi at hot mail dot com. I will then send you more info.

If you have any friends (male or female) please let them apply ASAP as well. They also please need to indicate how soon they could start. We preferably need our successful applicants to start immediately but obviously will wait a month if we have to.

*ENGLISH TEACHERS IN SAUDI PACKAGE*:

*A. Basic salary*:
SR 7,500-10,000 - EXCLUDING Standard Benefits listed below - ALL TAX FREE! 

Standard Benefits
Accommodation: Furnished single apartment provided. 
Medical coverage provided. 
Annual vacation: 30 days. 
Air Ticket home to South Africa provided annually. 
Two year contract.
Teaching hours: 36 academic hours weekly. 
Working days: from Saturday to Wednesday. (Thurs & Fri Weekend) 
Location: Khobar or Riyadh (Saudi Arabia). 
Transportation: Schools transportation either by micro bus or car. 

*B. Total Potential Monthly Income*: 
SR 10.500-13,000 Incl Extra Corporate Allowances listed below but EXCLUDING Standard Benefits listed above ie. Housing medical etc. 

Extra - Corporate Contract Allowances:
*Special Project allowance: SR 2,000 monthly (for your work in any of our corporate contracts) 
*Travel allowance: SR 600 (for your work in any of our corporate contracts) 
*Food Allowance: SR 400 (for your work in any of our corporate contracts) 

*MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS*: 
Qualification: 
* Standard BA /English Language University Degree 
* Minimum 3 yrs English teaching experience in school, college or a university 
* Evidence of ability to function independently as well as part of team. 
* Internationally recognized TEFL, TESL, CELTA or DELTA qualification or its equivalent at least 120 hours (not online course) 
* Native English speaker (home language must be English) 
* Basic computer literacy 
* Age 25 to 50 years old.

Please pass this info to all you know might be interested. Thanks very much.


----------



## felixcmabanagjr (Sep 20, 2008)

*inquiry*

Sir:
Good day. I just want to know whether your company considers English teachers from the Philippines. I was in Saudi Arabia once as an English instructor under the Ministry of Health-Higher Education. I also had a part-time teaching experience at AL Faris International School, Riyadh. Length of service was two years.

Thanks for your time.


Truly yours,

Felix C. Mabanag, Jr.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

felixcmabanagjr said:


> Sir:
> Good day. I just want to know whether your company considers English teachers from the Philippines. I was in Saudi Arabia once as an English instructor under the Ministry of Health-Higher Education. I also had a part-time teaching experience at AL Faris International School, Riyadh. Length of service was two years.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> ...


This is 5 months old btw, and they wanted them urgently so you may get no reply


----------



## Ashley W (Dec 18, 2010)

does anyone know the visa application process for Saudi Arabia

do teachers require documents to be attested. If so what is the cost and process


----------

